# Safestrap Issue



## kjens0815 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm not sure what I did but safestrap won't toggle over to my safe system. It says restore failed and when I reboot my unsafe side reboots as if I factory reset my phone. I just restored one of my backups but should I uninstall safestrap and reinstall? Any help would be appreciated, thank you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

